# newbie frage



## STaTiC-X (3. Januar 2005)

FOR %%f In (1 2 3) Do net send pcname verstehen sie spass? ))


wie kann ich bei diesem code eine pause anhängen?
einfach "/T:30" reicht da leider nicht aus
kann mir da bitte jemand von euch weiter helfen? wäre super

und geht das vl das man statt (1 2 3) -> (1 bis 10) zb macht?
würdet mir sehr weiter helfen

mfg mario


----------



## Kyoko (10. Januar 2005)

Zuerst mal, was ist das für ne Sprache?


----------

